# Thoughts on the Mass Effect series?



## Jabba (Nov 29, 2012)

Seeing as the series is probably finished, I want to know everybody's thoughts on the series. Please address the following:

*-The story*

*-The gameplay*

*-The characters*

*-The graphics and sound*

*-Anything else you felt about the game*

I'll reply if I deem it reply-worthy.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 29, 2012)

There's a ME4 in the works.

//HbS


----------



## Jabba (Nov 29, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> There's a ME4 in the works.
> 
> //HbS



Really? With or without Shepard? No Shepard = Shit ME game.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Nov 29, 2012)

To put it simple.

Great aside from the ending and some odd things here and there.

Above average to good combat wise.

Amazing aside from most of the human followers.

Above average.

Came close to being one of my fav series.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 29, 2012)

The Creed said:


> Really? With or without Shepard? No Shepard = Shit ME game.


Without.

//HbS


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 29, 2012)

Epic up until the last 20 minutes.


----------



## Jabba (Nov 29, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Without.
> 
> //HbS



There is no such thing as an ME game without Shepard. In fact, there's nothing more to DO in the ME series. You already annihilated the threat you prepared for in the first game.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey, we'll bang okay?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 29, 2012)

The Creed said:


> There is no such thing as an ME game without Shepard. In fact, there's nothing more to DO in the ME series. You already annihilated the threat you prepared for in the first game.


ME games are about characters. The world. The universe and setting. That's what made this series good. Fuck the Reapers, Collectors, etc. Textbook villains. Fuck mr. Blandpants Shepard (canon one, Renegade in ME2 was awesome. ME1`s was cool. ME3's was pathetic).

I'd like something small-scale for a change. A skirmish over a single star system. Or a bit bigger scale, the First Contact War.

Traits that make ME good are perfect for small-medium scale conflicts. 

//HbS


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 29, 2012)

*-The story*

-The first game had a pretty typical adventure story, but it was done very well. The second game was more personal and a bit more interesting as a result I feel. The third game had a lot of fantastic story threads throughout but the overall plot was severely lacking and fell apart completely at the end. I think the strength of the Mass Effect series comes from the universe it takes place in more than the actual story though. Very few series from any medium have such a well designed universe/lore.

*-The gameplay*

-It gets progressively better as the series goes on. It did lose a lot of depth by the third game but it was certainly at it's most fun to play as well. I will say though, the gameplay in all of the Mass Effect games is perfectly serviceable and definitely not the reason to play through them.

*-The characters*

-Probably the single greatest aspect of the series. I could go on and on about them individually but to keep it simple they are just extremely well done throughout the series for the most part.

*-The graphics and sound*

-Much like the gameplay these aspects only improved with each successive release. The first game had some pretty significant technical issues but as well with the gameplay these are not the aspects of the series that will keep you playing.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2012)

Probably one of my top 3 series of all times. I love each one.


----------



## EJ (Nov 30, 2012)

Absolutely great, until the last 10 minutes of the game.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 30, 2012)

Never played it, but I plan on getting the Mass Effect Trilogy sometime soon.


----------

